# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Que truco es mejor para enpezar??

## Andergalde

Hola, me estoy iniciando un poco en esto del mentalismo y quería saber con qué libro o qué trucos debería empezar. Muchas gracias.


Atte. Mago Andergalde

----------


## pujoman

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=16355

aunque yo siempre recomiendo empezar por carrtomagia, antes de mentalismo para tener unas raices...(se usa algunas tenicas cartomagicas para el mentalismo, como forzajes, DL,...)

saludos!!

----------


## requeson

¡Vaya hombre! Me han borrado lo que he escrito.Era un comentario de lo mas inocente y con una pizca de humor.Ademas,no se molestan ni en comunicarmelo...

----------


## Rafa Salas

Si de verdad ya traes las "raices de la magia", como lo dice pujo, te recomiendo leer la llamada "biblia del mentalismo", el tan conocido libraco de nuestro amigo Corinda; Trece escalones del mentalismo...  

saludos

----------


## Andergalde

Ya lo tengo, pero ahora estoy leyendo el libro de Cartomagia Fundamental de Vicente Canuto. Pero muchas gracias.

----------


## galmer

En realidad no puedes empezar por un "truco". El mentalismo, si quieres que sea autentica magia, es algo más que hacer un truco.   
Es crear  un personaje creible (aún más creible que el de mago),   es realizar una serie de efectos que no dejen lugar a dudas sobre tus habilidades especiales,    es, creo, la rama más dificil de la magia. Por eso si has de empezar, empieza estudiando, pero no solo las rutinas o efectos que quieras hacer, sino tambien presentación (corinda, henning Helms, etc), psicologia de los espectadores, teatro....

----------


## dante

Nelms está bastante bien, muy pero que muy recomendable. Pero hay que leerlo ocn un punto de vista ún poquito crítico que no todo lo que dice es cierto. Nelms para muchos magos comete el error de teatralizar la magia, y el drama en la magia no tiene nada que ver con el drama del teatro. Aún así es un libro con una teoría que enriquece y te hace pensar.
Desde mi punto de vista para empezar deberías centrarte en juegos sencillos con cartas zenner, o lo que quieras. Pero por que juego empezar? del corinda no hay muchos juegos que recomendaría yo para empezar... es dificil recomendar primeros jegos en mentalismo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Buenas, 
Corinda es muy bueno a mi entender es excelente, pero NUNCA olvides que es una ilusión, no trates de creerte eso de poderes de adivinacion y todo eso, por que con el paso del tiempo se tomara como un desafió directo a tu publico, y creo que tu no quieres desafiar a tu publico sino entretener y asombrar.
Tampoco te metas con eso de predecir partidos o números de loterias, por que cualquier persona te lo cuestionara, si tienes el poder de adivinar el numero por que no apostaste, por que no eres millonario entonces.
Te doy un consejo que me dio Rene a mi, "hay que adivinar lo adivinable", sino mira la rutina de el cuando adivina el orden entero de las cartas "LAS SE TODAS Y NO POR QUE LAS SE, MIRA AHORA VIENE EL 3C, QP, ETC, ES QUE LAS CARTAS SON ADIVINABLES".
   Hay algo que es cuestión de lógica, el pasado se puede estudiar, el presente se puede intuir, pero el futuro nadie lo sabe,
Concentra te en cosas fuera de lo común, por ejemplo no busque adivinar un color, un numero, o la ciudad en la que la persona este pensando, proponele un planeta o una estrella,
busca cosas que tengan un reflejo emocional grande, por ejemplo, no pidas el año en que nació su hijo, o el año en que conosio a su novia, pedi el año el que se sintió mas feliz, provablemente dirá el año el de su hijo o novia, pero en el cerebro del espectador no estará guiado por el recuerdo(emiferio derecho) sino estará guiado por la creatividad y emotiva(emiferio izquierdo), entonces te puedo asegurar que esa persona no te olvidara tan facilmente.
tiene en cuenta lo siguiente, si después de hacer tu shows, el publico se acuerda de vos, pero no de tus juegos, eres un gran artista, pero te falta magia.
Si el publico se acuerda de tu magia, pero olvida tu rostro, eres muy bueno con tu técnica pero te falta crecer como artista.
Pero si el publico se acuerda de tu juego y tu cara, entonces estas acariciando el milagro. por ejemplo: Rene Lavand con su juego no se puede hacer mas lento, Tamariz y su autito, Tommy Wonders y sus cubiletes etc.
Espero te sirva algo de lo expuesto
PD: el mentalismo no es lo mas dificil, lo dificil es dejar de ser técnico magos y convertirse en artistas magos.


-- 
SALUDOS UN ABRAZO
EZEQUIEL

----------


## Andergalde

Muy buena reflexion Ezequiel :D

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

¡¡gracias :Wink1: ..

----------


## magic_7

Coincido con andergalde, buena reflexion pero olvidasteis recomendarle algun libro o juego para comenzar, yo no tengo mucha idea de mentalismo, pero te recomiendo que empieces de poco en poco, ya sabes, no intentes realizar 100 juegos normales y realiza 1 espectacular

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Coincido con andergalde, buena reflexion pero olvidasteis recomendarle algun libro o juego para comenzar, yo no tengo mucha idea de mentalismo, pero te recomiendo que empieces de poco en poco, ya sabes, no intentes realizar 100 juegos normales y realiza 1 espectacular


 
recomende corinda, como la biblia del mentalista, pero hay muchos mas max maven, michel el dueño de vernet, gonzak etc.

----------


## pros78

Hola a todos 

  Me alegro haber encontrado este hilo por que yo estoy un poco en la misma situación y lo que voy a comentar es lo que me gustaría hacer pero no se si es lo correcto:
  En primer lugar me he iniciado en el mundo del mentalismo sin haber tocado nada anteriormente sobre magia, (mi humilde opinión creo que en cuestiones técnicas propias de aprendizaje es una desventaja pero cuando llegue la hora de mostrarlo a mi primer publico, amigos, no lo van ha relacionar con el mundo de la magia por lo que creo que eso es un punto a mi favor.)
  Desde que descubrí el mundo del mentalismo, y cada vez estoy mas metido en él, no dejo de pensar como lo voy hacer con mis amigos, el cómo he de hacerlo para no tirar el  prestigio del mentalismo por el suelo y a su vez que no parezca que haya obtenido de repente poderes sobrenaturales más allá del entretenimiento.
   Voy por la calle las 24 horas del día con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja, mis amigos saben que me pasa algo pero no saben el qué yo le meto un poco de misterio diciéndoles que algún día les contaré algo sorprendente, pero que de momento necesito digerir mi nueva situación (cosa que no es falsa).
  La forma que me gustaría hacer la presentación como mentalista hacia mis amigos seria 
  invitándoles a cenar y tras contarles (no se como, de momento) la noticia haré unos ejercicios.
  Creo que con unos pocos será suficiente primeramente me gustaría uno de mucho impacto algún artilugio que su principal característica sea la de impactar; y seguidamente algunos ejercicios de adivinación de números, forzajes con cartas, etc.

  Me gustaría que me comentarais un poco si estoy encaminado o no teniendo en cuenta que mi situación es que no tengo ninguna relación con el mundo de la magia.

  Saludos

----------


## MagDani

Empieza leyendo algún libro, como por ejemplo los 13 escalones. y luego ya sacarás tus propias conclusiones.

De todos modos no empieces con lo mas impactante que sepas hacer, pues en ese momento se habrá acabado todo, sobre todo si vas ha actuar con amigos (siempre el mismo publico) pues no vas ha poder repetir tus efectos.
Si vas a forzar cartas tendrás que aprender un poco de manipulación, ya que las barajas t*uca*as no las puedes enseñar, y entre amigos eso es un problema.

Un saludo

----------


## MaxVerdié

Hay un libro muy bueno que todo mentalista debiera tener. 

La nueva ortografía.

De la RAE y demás academias hermanas.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Je je je... ;-)

¡Todo mentalista y mago que se precie!

Buena anotación MaxVerdié

----------


## GIMMICK

A mi la cartomagía no me desagrada, pero no me gusta tanto como para dedircarme a ella. 
Sí que me gusta mucho el mentalismo, y estoy de acuerdo que es necesario una base mágica, pero es que no me atrae los más mínimo chuparme el Canuto para pasarme al otro. 
Prefiero formarme en otros campos que me gustan más (mnemotecnia, lectura en frío, lenguaje corporal, PNL, psicología, parapsicología), que hacerlo con las cartas (aunque haya partes como con las cartas Zener que sean comunes).
Respeto los consejos, pero no quiero pasar por la cartomagia, no al menos al nivel de un cartomago...

Y ahora me pueden llover las tizas..., (pero es que estoy harto de ese tópico...)

----------


## Ravenous

> A mi la cartomagía no me desagrada, pero no me gusta tanto como para dedircarme a ella. 
> Sí que me gusta mucho el mentalismo, y estoy de acuerdo que es necesario una base mágica, pero es que no me atrae los más mínimo chuparme el Canuto para pasarme al otro. 
> Prefiero formarme en otros campos que me gustan más (mnemotecnia, lectura en frío, lenguaje corporal, PNL, psicología, parapsicología), que hacerlo con las cartas (aunque haya partes como con las cartas Zener que sean comunes).
> Respeto los consejos, pero no quiero pasar por la cartomagia, no al menos al nivel de un cartomago...
> 
> Y ahora me pueden llover las tizas..., (pero es que estoy harto de ese tópico...)


Pues haces bien. La magia no se hace sólo con cartas, y el canuto no es una biblia prodigiosa que vale para todo. Yo también estoy bastante harto de que a los nuevos siempre se les recomiende lo mismo (y erróneamente).

----------


## GIMMICK

> Pues haces bien. La magia no se hace sólo con cartas, y el canuto no es una biblia prodigiosa que vale para todo. Yo también estoy bastante harto de que a los nuevos siempre se les recomiende lo mismo (y erróneamente).


Pues menos mal, porque pensaba que era el único raro que creía que magia no es igual a cartomagia...

----------


## luis_bcn

solo por chafardear ,ravenous que rama te gusta a ti ? bueno ,me refiero a cual es la que mas tocas.
un abrazo

----------


## MaxVerdié

Gimmik... ¿Cuánto tiempo llevas en magia?

----------


## Pulgas

Pues, por poner el contrapunto. Es rarísimo verme a mí con un mazo de cartas en la mano. Sólo hago juegos automáticos (y algún for***e) o juegos en los que las cartas tienen un papel "secundario" (carta a la naranja, por ejemplo). Y a la cartomagia le dedico poco tiempo. Muy poco tiempo.

----------


## GIMMICK

> Gimmik... ¿Cuánto tiempo llevas en magia?


1 año casi 2...
Sí, ya se..., pero es que a mi la cartomagia y numismagia no me atraen tanto como para dedicarme a ellas (puede ser que influído por mi falta de habilidad manual), lo siento... 
Y sí, también se que el mentalismo se dice que es una de las ramas más difíciles y de más madurez..., pero mira, pienso así... 

Un saludo Max.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Lo de la falta de habilidad manual es una leyenda.

La única realidad es la práctica. Si practicas, las cosas acaban saliendo.

----------


## GIMMICK

> Lo de la falta de habilidad manual es una leyenda.
> 
> La única realidad es la práctica. Si practicas, las cosas acaban saliendo.


Súmale que no me atrae como el mentalismo.
Repito que no creo que todo el mundo deba ser cartomago antes que mentalista. Tener una base común de magia sí, pero eso no es lo otro...

----------


## MaxVerdié

Una pregunta que quizá debas hacerte es por qué te atrae el Mentalismo.

Si la respuesta es porque practicar te da pereza o porque crees que es más fácil no estás tomando una opción sensata.

Yo tampoco creo que haya que ser cartomago desde el primer momento.  Por eso nunca recomiendo el Canuto para empezar. Pero lo que sí es necesario es una base amplia. Muy amplia. Constrúyela y medita luego.

----------


## GIMMICK

Soy una persona muy cerebral y muy racional, y me gusta mucho más el tipo de número que promueve el mentalismo (telepatía, premonición, clarividencia, telekinesis...) que la cartomagia, sin contar los conocimientos que le son aplicables (lenguaje corporal, PNL, psicología, etc...)
Me veo mucho más haciendo mentalismo que cartomagia, y además se puede hacer totalmente impromptu sin tener llevar una baraja o cosas que no son "normales" (aunque también hay muchos objetos para close up)...
No es sólo pereza, ya me he dado cuenta que el mentalismo es mucho más difícil de trabajar que la cartomagia.
Lo de la habilidad es un añadido, pero es que no me atrae la cartomagia (o numismagia) lo suficiente para dedicarme a ella, como ya he comentado...
Lo de la base ya me he dado cuenta.
Gracias por el consejo Max.

----------


## Ravenous

> solo por chafardear ,ravenous que rama te gusta a ti ? bueno ,me refiero a cual es la que mas tocas.
> un abrazo


 Es un off topic terrible. Y no se van admitir más.
No te voy a decir qué rama toco más porque el foro está lleno de menores. Pero te voy a decir que seguro que es la más grande, y tengo mucho tiempo libre para tocarla.
En cuanto a la magia, soy como los políticos y las putas, valgo para todo, pero no sirvo para nada.

----------


## Gandalf777

> Es un off topic terrible. Y no se van admitir más.
> No te voy a decir qué rama toco más porque el foro está lleno de menores. Pero te voy a decir que seguro que es la más grande, y tengo mucho tiempo libre para tocarla.
> En cuanto a la magia, soy como los políticos y las putas, valgo para todo, pero no sirvo para nada.


AAAAllllgame dios!!!!! (como diria mi compadre Tin Tan!!!)  y eso es un moderador :Confused: 
ajua!!!

Referente al  topico:  creo que  seria bueno encontrar  que   tipo de magia te gusta mas, y averiguar en  el foro sobre ello, pero ten cuidado  que aca algunos se molestan  si preguntas lo que ellos consideran una tonteria, pero  no te preocupes que igual hay  gente   que no se olvida que fue principiante  y  te  responde de muy buen modo!!!
suerte y bienvenido a este mundo  maravilloso!!!

----------


## luis_bcn

> Es un off topic terrible. Y no se van admitir más.
> No te voy a decir qué rama toco más porque el foro está lleno de menores. Pero te voy a decir que seguro que es la más grande, y tengo mucho tiempo libre para tocarla.
> En cuanto a la magia, soy como los políticos y las putas, valgo para todo, pero no sirvo para nada.


no me había dado cuenta de la gravedad de mi pregunta , corríamos serie peligro perdona.
 p.d : dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces

rdona

----------


## luis_bcn

> AAAAllllgame dios!!!!! (como diria mi compadre Tin Tan!!!)  y eso es un moderador
> ajua!!!
> 
> Referente al  topico:  creo que  seria bueno encontrar  que   tipo de magia te gusta mas, y averiguar en  el foro sobre ello, pero ten cuidado  que aca algunos se molestan  si preguntas lo que ellos consideran una tonteria, pero  no te preocupes que igual hay  gente   que no se olvida que fue principiante  y  te  responde de muy buen modo!!!
> suerte y bienvenido a este mundo  maravilloso!!!


no lo había leído , totalmente de acuerdo

----------


## t.barrie

Raven estaba haciendo broma con lo de la rama!!!

----------


## luis_bcn

> Raven estaba haciendo broma con lo de la rama!!!


no te digo que no la estuviera haciendo ,pero si es un mensaje en broma se suele poner al final algo asi ,  :Smile1:  , xD , para que los otros que los lean no malinterpreten el mensaje.

----------


## t.barrie

Es que Ravenous no sabe sonreír :001 302: 

No, pero en serio, yo no le veo mala leche en el mensaje. Pero por escrito a veces se malinterpretan ciertas cosas. 

un saludo!

----------


## Ravenous

Oigh, qué serios sois, la verdad. Os estais agilipollando con eso de los emoticonos. ¿Como leeis libros, hijos míos? (emoticono indicador de estar de broma)

Además, en la respuesta rápida no aparecen para poner, y me da mucha pereza buscarlos. Además, me parecen horribles, cursis y propios de niñas de 10 años. Y ahora me enfado y no respiro, por ser un incomprendido.

(emoticonos varios)


PD: Luis, o me dejaste el chiste a huevo, o soy muy malpensado.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Oigh, qué serios sois, la verdad. Os estais agilipollando con eso de los emoticonos. ¿Como leeis libros, hijos míos? (emoticono indicador de estar de broma)
> 
> Además, en la respuesta rápida no aparecen para poner, y me da mucha pereza buscarlos. Además, me parecen horribles, cursis y propios de niñas de 10 años. Y ahora me enfado y no respiro, por ser un incomprendido.
> 
> 
> (emoticonos varios)
> 
> 
> PD: Luis, o me dejaste el chiste a huevo, o soy muy malpensado.


eres mal pensado,xD ( emoticono de niña de 10 años )  :Smile1:

----------


## moriz04

> dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces


Siendo nuevo en el foro, aun opino que más vale pequeña y juguetona que grande y maricona (Siempre refiriendose a varitas mágicas)
Si me he pasado lo siento (Emoticono de risa falsa)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Por lo que mas quieras Moriz, deja de revivir hilos para no decir nada.

----------

